# Arcadia vs exo terra uv tubes?



## porthorg (Feb 15, 2011)

Just about to order my setup and wondered if anyone has any recommendations for bearded dragons as to whether I should go with the exo terra repti glo series or go for Arcadia.


----------



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

i use arcadia 12% for my beardie, was told they are much better.


----------



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

oh i also use a reflector


----------



## Phil3822 (Mar 8, 2010)

Arcadia 12% with reflector is the best you can get.


----------



## porthorg (Feb 15, 2011)

That's what I was looking at....the new t5? Or the other one?

Hadn't thought about the reflector....does that give a big improvement?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

The new Arcadia T5s are much better bulbs according to the stats on them so i'd get that with a reflector.


----------



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

isnt there a slightly different supplement routine needed with arcadia strip lights , as they give out d3 but exo terra dont, is that right?


----------



## Janos (Oct 26, 2009)

d3 is a vitamin synthesised by your animal after they get UVB from your UV bulb, so what you're looking for is how much of the spectrum the bulb covers. There's a good guide for this stickied somewhere here I believe.


----------

